# Construccion de una antena parabolica



## peruanito2088

bueno diganme se podria construir una antena parabolica con una caserola o olla de aluminio o de otro material para resibir señales de tv satelital funcionara que me dicen algunos de usted tendra la respuesta a esto.les agradeceria de antemano ok


----------



## ciri

Veo que no hay muchas personas que puedan responder algo de lo que intente decirte.

ya van a aparecer o las vamos a buscar.


----------



## ULTRAVIOLENTO

no recuerdo de donde saque esta pagina

pero es muy buena

saludos

http://hwagm.elhacker.net/calculo/antenasvarias.htm


----------



## julito25

la verdad ke sip es muy buena! e interesante


----------



## GARYARIES

Hola amigos:
  No es tan simple poner cualquier cosa y que esta funcione como parabólica.
  necesitan hacer un poco de cálculos (recuerden por eso se llama parabólica, porque su forma es una parábola) asi que hay que darle duro a las matemáticas.
  Si no se quieren complicar la vida , lo más fácil sería pedir prestado una antena parabólica y copiar su forma, lo único que deben tener en cuenta es que si la hacen en fibra de vidrio por ejemplo , usar en el interior una malla metálica (preferiblemente de aluminio) o a su vez con papel aluminio del de cocina (alli rebotarán las ondas electromagnéticas)
  O simplemente la pura malla metálica.

 un saludo desde Ecuador.
ATTE
GARY


----------



## juan de la cruz

Buenos dias, recuerdo que tuve un colega que instalaba antenas parabolicas, cierto dia utilizo materiales de Zinc, plancha que se usa para techos en sudamerica, con ello coloco haciendo cortes para formar una parabolica en el suelo y al final coloco el LNB orientado hacia el satelite y funciono, vi con ello algunas cosas: bajar un poco el costo, volumen de traslado y un poco de paciencia, animo colega, todo se puede si es que hay paciencia y sobre todo tiempo.


----------



## GARYARIES

Que tal amigos:
  Como dice el colega el Zinc tambien funciona. ( no es mayor problema siempre y cuando el material sea metálico y no contenga demasiado plomo) , se lo puede hacer de puro cobre , pero eso si encarece los costos (jeje).
  En general se usa aluminio por ser un material resistente a la corrosión, muy liviano y que a dado buenos resultados, pero si quieres usar otro material mas barato, pues espero que por lo menos publiquen los resultados para poder saber como les resultó.
 Muchas gracias.

Pd.- repito no por el hecho de ser redonda y tener una forma circulara va a dar resultados, hay que basarse en cálculos matemáticos o su vez copiarla fielmente de un molde que si funciona , el efecto de la parabólica es concentrar las ondas en el foco ( por eso lo llaman asi a las lamparas que van en el interior de las luces de los autos donde concentran la luz a un solo punto y por ello emplean formas parabólicas en el cromado de los faros).
 Asi que no cualquier olla, parasol o cualquier cosa que quieran usar, servirá para parabólica, lo comprobaran cuando al usar cualquier cosa, no obtendrán el nivel de señal requerido

Saludos desde Ecuador
Ing. GARY


----------



## bigjavier

Saludos cordiales desde Ecuador,
Quizas alguien de ustedes me pueda ayudar; tengo una antena parabolica de 90x100cm con la qu apunto al satelite amazonas con un receptor sonicview 360. El problema es el siguiente la antena no tiene el brazo original para el lnb sino uno mas pequeño q lo adapte"he ahi el problema", por tal razon solo me cojen 76 canales...
como puedo saber que medias debe tener el braso segun las medidas de la antena que tengo??? necesito saber las medidas esactas para poder construirlo, gracias

Un saludo Del Pais Sin Sonbra


----------



## spjc24

Que tal a todos:

Tengo un problema similar al de bigjavier, tengo solo el plato de fibra de vidrio de 1.50 mts de diametro, lo saque del deposito de chatarra, por tal razon no tiene los soportes para el lbn (lo cual implica una distancia focal desconocida) ni la estructura de base, ojalà me puedan ayudar a calcular estas medidas o recomendarme algun softwere para tal objetivo, asi como la marca de algun buen lbn y su repectivo deco. De antemano les agradezco su atencion


----------



## verogirl

podrias resolverlo como para un cálculo de espejos concavos no??


----------



## el-rey-julien

la parabólica es solo un medio que concentra  la señal en un punto ,la antena en si es el LBN ,adentro tiene la antena,amplificadores de señales,conversor de  señal ,luego esta el receptor satelital,
busca equipos FTA con lbn  universal(el de directv,no es universal)si lo que queréis es ver tv satelital gratis
de todos modos una antena es económica,unos 25 dolares .no vale la pena fabricarla ,esta demás decir   que es imposible recibir    las señales sin un sintonizador o equipo receptor 
el rey julien saluda

que  quien revivio este tema ?????????????????????????


----------



## verogirl

Ya recorde y es demasiado simple..







El foco es R/2 y ahi es donde se coloca el receptor.


----------



## wtunqui

exacto , la distancia focal estä  a la mitad del radio¨, si miramos de perfil el plato, y utilizando una cuerda podemos saber ,  a que distancia  se encuentra el radio.
  lo mismo que utilizar una cuerda  como compas, para dibujar un segmento de circulo en el piso.


----------



## spjc24

gracias a Verogirl, wtunki, y rey julien, voy a empezar a trabajar con los calculos.
Rey Julien, te agradezco la informacion y comento que quise evitar la compra de la antena porque conozco un poco de herrreria y creo que no hay nada mas placentero que ver funcionar algo que hiciste por ti mismo, ademas de que aki en Mexico es dificil encontrar una antena economica, en ML estan como a 120 dolares, el deco y el LBN si los voy a comprar, ya que seria inutil tratar de hacerlos, otra vez gracias a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien

conjunto =plato + soporte + LBN 150 pesos argentinos ,unos 45  dolares 
es muy gratificante ver funcionar algo construido  por propia mano 
saludos


----------



## tavo1998

quiero acer una antena paravolica.quiero saber que material nesesita ;y cuales son los pasos de costrucion;por favor opinen urge


----------



## solaris8

mis amigos le dejo una pagina donde pueden bajar un programa de diseño para antenas parabolicas,es free lo unico que esta en portugues, muy gustoso


http://www.te1.com.br/2010/05/download-parabola-calculator-2/


----------



## memowwe

en alguna revista de saber electrónica  mencionan la construccion, de una con una  moneda, no tengo  la revista pero recuerdo  que hablaban de algo acerca de.  si alguien la tiene que  nos la comparta


----------



## pandacba

Por empezar con que frecuencias o uso le queres dar empecemos por alli


----------



## lushan

disculpen alguno sabe como esta relacionado el diametro de una antena parabolica con respecto a la concentracion del sonido ?'


----------



## aleximy

la antena si el problema creo yo sería el decodificados jajaja
saludos


----------

